
Ask HN: Where Are the APIs Disclosed by United States vs. Microsoft Corp.? - bzb3
As part of the United States v. Microsoft Corp. settlement, Microsoft had to document the &quot;secret&quot; APIs they used in Internet Explorer so third party developers could use them as well.<p>I remember there was a website with a list of those APIs. Anybody knows where it could be?
======
Someone
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Microsoft_Cor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Microsoft_Corp.#Settlement):
_“Microsoft 's obligations under the settlement, as originally drafted,
expired on November 12, 2007.[36] However, Microsoft later "agreed to consent
to a two-year extension of part of the Final Judgments" dealing with
communications protocol licensing, and that if the plaintiffs later wished to
extend those aspects of the settlement even as far as 2012, it would not
object. The plaintiffs made clear that the extension was intended to serve
only to give the relevant part of the settlement "the opportunity to succeed
for the period of time it was intended to cover", rather than being due to any
"pattern of willful and systematic violations".”_

⇒ chances are Microsoft removed the info from their website.

There is [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/openspecs/windows_protocols...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/openspecs/windows_protocols/ms-
winprotlp/92b33e19-6fff-496b-86c3-d168206f9845), though. Reading
[https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1996412](https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1996412),
it seems that’s what that evolved into.

~~~
bzb3
Thanks for your insight. I guess I'll have to dive into the wayback Machine

